# Kennel under Construction



## quackwacker (Sep 2, 2009)

I will get the wire cut and the houses in the back of the kennel so to not take up any room in the run, and the septic tank put in this weekend.  Then the top and a water line run out there and I will be set!


----------



## Melissa (Sep 2, 2009)

looks good!


----------



## ch035 (Sep 3, 2009)

man that looks like you are a pro


----------



## flattop (Sep 3, 2009)

Looks good Quacker!


----------



## Beagler282 (Sep 3, 2009)

What type tank system are you installing?


----------



## quackwacker (Sep 3, 2009)

Im putting in a 55gal plastic drum with about 100 ft of drainage line.

I'll split a 6" pvc pipe and lay it up next to the back of the concrete so that all the wash off goes into the pipe and runs down hill into the tank.


----------



## houndsman (Sep 3, 2009)

nice!!!!!


----------



## UGA hunter (Sep 3, 2009)

Looks great! Nice setup!


----------



## Cottontail (Sep 4, 2009)

Those are some nice looking kennels


----------



## Canebrake (Nov 10, 2009)

quackwacker said:


> Im putting in a 55gal plastic drum with about 100 ft of drainage line.
> 
> I'll split a 6" pvc pipe and lay it up next to the back of the concrete so that all the wash off goes into the pipe and runs down hill into the tank.



How did your septic system work out.  Did one drum handle 4 dogs pretty well???

You think the long field line (100 ft.) is necessary to handle that many dogs? 

Bought to install one and trying to get a handle on how much pipe to install running off of the drum.


----------



## southern_pride (Nov 10, 2009)

The kennels look really great.
The septic tank system will work for awhile, but it will eventually fail.
Dog poo isn't like human poo. It has a tendacy to float and will eventually fill up the drain lines. You can get a "poo grinder" to grind it up and make it sink.


----------



## Canebrake (Nov 11, 2009)

What about with only 1 or 2 dogs?  Will a 55 gallon drum and 50 ft. of field line handle that?


----------



## Beagler282 (Nov 12, 2009)

Canebrake said:


> What about with only 1 or 2 dogs?  Will a 55 gallon drum and 50 ft. of field line handle that?



That's fine for 2 dogs.I only have 60 foot field lines on my septic tank with 14 dogs but i have a tank not a drum.Your field lines should only have water going out there and not poo otherwise you can start all over again when the lines clog up.Been there done that.The more dogs you have the better your system better be.


----------



## CFGD (Nov 12, 2009)

how much did that concrete slab run?how bout the whole setup?


----------



## quackwacker (Nov 21, 2009)

the slab was 500 and I got a deal on some left over fence from my fence man for the kennels!


----------



## jimbo4116 (Nov 21, 2009)

southernpridepitbulls said:


> The kennels look really great.
> The septic tank system will work for awhile, but it will eventually fail.
> Dog poo isn't like human poo. It has a tendacy to float and will eventually fill up the drain lines. You can get a "poo grinder" to grind it up and make it sink.



That is right, but if you use a 55 gallon drum, use one with a removable lid and be sure to rig a tee on the outgoing line.

Septic tanks have inverted tee that keeps the paper that floats from clogging the outflow lines.  The same will help keep the dog poo from "floating" into the drain lines.


----------



## TallyHo (Nov 22, 2009)

What size is the slab, and did you float it yourself.


----------

